# Help me contact Nissan headquarters



## xverci (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello

I'm a new member to the forum, I live in Ensenada Baja California México, my mom bought through auto financing a 2005 Nissan Platina A series, sadly she past away on November 4th 2007, now acording to the life insurance plan she bought and payed, the final 2 payments of the car should be covered, all the payments prior to my moms death were made exactly on the agreed time and date, the cars has all the servicies done according to the dealership maintenance plan, but the people at the Local Nissan dealership and insurance company, are making up excuses and giving us the run a round no to cover the last payments, bisides going through the painful death of my mom they are treating us like criminals, I'm very mad a sad to see that theres no people with honor in this company, I would like you to please help me contact the head of Nissan I gues it would be CEO Carlos Ghosn, or some one that values the company reputation and has a strong sense of HONOR, after all my mom and our family have been an extraordinary and loyal customer.

I hope you can help me in this sad and disgusting situation, I'm available for further comments or information through my email and if you wish to contact me by phone or give me the contacts phone number of the people in charge of Nissan, let me know.

Best Regards
Verci


----------

